# Increased friction in steering notice.



## Barefeet (Jan 1, 2014)

Has anyone noticed this?
I got this letter from GM. "...some 2014 model year Chevrolet Cruze vehicles may have increased friction in the steering system." etc.
Now it seems that I do have a slight resistance when turning the wheel after driving straight, it's not a problem, however I am going to see if it gets worse.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/9-ge...ze-steering-gear-problem-gm-notification.html

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/25-service-issues/11164-nhtsa-power-steering-module.html

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/9-ge...014-chevy-cruze-diesel-steering-problems.html

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/25-s...ering-wheel-notchy-highway-speed-driving.html

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/25-service-issues/90322-steering-wheel-sticks-then-jumps.html

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/25-s...sticky-steering-coverage-14232-letter-gm.html


----------



## warloc (Dec 10, 2013)

Yes, I also received the notice but I have not had the problem in 35K miles. It does sound like you may want to take your car in and have it checked.


----------



## Sperry (Aug 3, 2013)

Had the problem but it went away on it's own.. I'm still going to get the fix done ( whatever it is )


----------



## BucaMan (Mar 22, 2011)

Got the notice a couple weeks ago; added it to my folder along with the coolant notice. Haven't noticed increased friction, but it does "squeak" at times.


----------



## Ger8mm (Mar 13, 2014)

just need a recall now for that **** shaky shaft wobble from 0-20mph


----------



## cmsdock (Feb 16, 2014)

looks like i need to look for that letter in the mail that I haven't opened in a while.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I got the letter. It happened to me last winter, stopped in the warmer weather, and then recently started again. I don't really see it as a big problem.


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

diesel said:


> I got the letter. It happened to me last winter, stopped in the warmer weather, and then recently started again. I don't really see it as a big problem.


Same thing with me. However, when it happens it drives me bonkers! Some days it's on again, off again and others it's constant. For the sake of my sanity, I really hope this software update is all that is needed to keep this problem away for good.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

I have always thought this problem was due to the OS reducing the steering input to a lower polling priority as it responded to other inputs and there were none from the driver. Basically, turning off the electric steering and providing a slower response to the steering wheel's movement. Rmember, a few seconds is an eternity to a computer.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Jim Frye said:


> I have always thought this problem was due to the OS reducing the steering input to a lower polling priority as it responded to other inputs and there were none from the driver. Basically, turning off the electric steering and providing a slower response to the steering wheel's movement. Rmember, a few seconds is an eternity to a computer.


This may be the firmware update. We also know from another member that the 2011/2012 steering rack had a sensor that would fail to generate electrical output to the computer under these same conditions.


----------



## bigluke (Aug 18, 2013)

Received it also past week, noticed it couple of times, nothing since a while now, the extended warranty to 240K km is a good thing to have.


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

Got this fixed today with the PSCM update. I've done about a hundred miles since the fix and have not had the issue again. It might be a little too soon to say it fixed everything, but for now I'm happy.


----------



## PanJet (Jun 18, 2013)

Haven't received the notice yet, but I wouldn't mind. I've really been noticing the notchy steering lately and while not terrible, it would be nice to get rid of it.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hey PanJet, 

Sorry that you're experiencing this. If these symptoms are something that you decide that you would like to get addressed, please private message us your info. 

Jonathan A.
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## NoSparkPlugs85 (Nov 5, 2013)

Took mine in, its a quick reprogram for later models, wasn't there for more than a half hour.


----------



## thmike (Sep 1, 2014)

I read this post a week or so ago and then stayed noticing the sticky steering. Don't know if reading the problem sparked something or if the car just started doing it. I'm gonna say that the car just started doing it after a good sized pot hole. I don't notice it in city driving just out on the freeway. 5k on the car so far and will be heading to the dealer tomorrow


----------



## thmike (Sep 1, 2014)

I've been waiting three hours now on my car to get the darn reprogram. I got here had brought up the tsb and they said the.car didnt fall under that. "Chevrolet has not had this problem with the cruze diesel" was even said by the technician. Well I asked them after 2.5hrs of waiting I wanted the car back and this was bullshit to wait this long without some kind of.answer. I guess they were waiting on gm to email them back with reprogramming the steering moduler. If that was the case they could have at least let know what I was waiting on. Bad service at my local dealer. Never did like them here and thats the reason I went with a dealer 90miles away to.buy this car.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Maybe GM's lawsuit will jump from 3 billion to 6 billion next year.....all we need is another faulty electrical steering wheel issue :th_down:


----------



## MOTO13 (Mar 26, 2014)

So...GM is sending out steering issue notices to owners of diesel cars that have no possibility of steering problem? Doubtful. There is an issue. I got a letter from GM regarding the issue but have not yet done anything. I have noticed a bit steering stiction but it seems very minor. I'd like to see where this goes with GM. Based on the ignition problem with other models, GM's advice may be to stop using the steering wheel.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hey Thmike,


We truly apologize for this! If you need any additional assistance with anything, feel free to let me know in a private message. Looking forward to your response. 


Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## maikell77 (Oct 21, 2014)

Had the "notchy" steering issue pop up. It really only happened on long straight highway drives. Took it in to get fixed, it's been about 1500 miles and all is well.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

maikell77 said:


> Had the "notchy" steering issue pop up. It really only happened on long straight highway drives. Took it in to get fixed, it's been about 1500 miles and all is well.


I'm happy to hear that everything seems to be going well after the Special Coverage was performed. We really appreciate all feedback on how everyone's vehicles are doing now that these Special Coverage letters have been issued out. 

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## nascarnate326 (Jun 9, 2014)

Came here to see if anyone else had this issue, glad we are not the only ones. Our car is due for its second oil change this week, going to ask the guys to look into fixing this. 

I spend a lot of time in my gas cruze then jump in the wife diesel and have this happen..needless to say the jerk needed to get the steering to work was unexpected on our snow/ice covered roads. Hope they fix this before it gets blown out of proportion like the delta cars.


----------



## Barefeet (Jan 1, 2014)

I just had a conversation with my GM service manager regarding the sticky steering notice.
He said they have only had this problem with driver training vehicles where students do a lot of parallel parking practice.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Barefeet said:


> I just had a conversation with my GM service manager regarding the sticky steering notice.
> He said they have only had this problem with driver training vehicles where students do a lot of parallel parking practice.


Here's the only place where two positives make a negative -

Yeah, right.

That service manager doesn't know what he's saying. This is the one place you won't have this issue - too slow of travel combined with too much wheel turning.


----------



## Barefeet (Jan 1, 2014)

obermd said:


> Here's the only place where two positives make a negative -
> 
> Yeah, right.
> 
> That service manager doesn't know what he's saying. This is the one place you won't have this issue - too slow of travel combined with too much wheel turning.


I thought the same thing. I guess the only customers who have complained are the driver ed. teachers.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Barefeet said:


> I just had a conversation with my GM service manager regarding the sticky steering notice.
> He said they have only had this problem with driver training vehicles where students do a lot of parallel parking practice.


Once again, time to find a new service department. This guy blows smoke worse than an old Vega.


----------



## PanJet (Jun 18, 2013)

Does anyone have a TSB # or other reference for the fix? 

I am taking mine in for oil change #3 tomorrow, and when I talked to the dealer about the notchy steering fix on the phone, they didn't seem to know what I was talking about.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

There's a number of links in post #2.


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

PanJet said:


> Does anyone have a TSB # or other reference for the fix?
> 
> I am taking mine in for oil change #3 tomorrow, and when I talked to the dealer about the notchy steering fix on the phone, they didn't seem to know what I was talking about.


special coverage #14232


----------

